# The Sigmarines have a Primarch



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From Spiky Bits

And the rules, from BoLS


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

They really need to vary those Sigmarite models more in terms of look - They are getting quite boring now. 

Considering thise should be the big baddy, I'm not impressed. I expected a higher level of bad-assetry than... well... Just another Sigmarite with wings.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cape is brilliant as are the wings, but I agree with Nordicus. This guy just looks like a Celestant with a badass cape and wings, there are no designs on his armour that are really ornate or special, his weapon is cool lore-wise (freaking Ghal Maraz!!) but it doesn't really look as awe-inspiring as the legendary Skull-Splitter should.

I like the concept, but the execution is 50/50.


LotN


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think he's pretty awesome, and him having Ghal Maraz is amazing,


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I intend to use him as a conversion, personally. I will be drawing heavily from the Stormcast models to make some 'arcane' looking Thousand Sons that don't have obvious demonic influence. This guy will be perfect to add a be'Lakor or Demon Prince stand in without it LOOKING like they have any demons in the army.

I just dislike the swirls.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

There's that new Sanguinor model that I've been waiting for.

The model itself is great, I really like it - but yes, it doesn't look much different from the rest of the range.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I suppose it makes sense; based on the fluff, they're all just reincarnated golems. 

I suppose it'd be the same (dare I say it), Thousand Sons all looking the same in their armor.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Xabre said:


> I suppose it makes sense; based on the fluff, they're all just reincarnated golems.
> 
> I suppose it'd be the same (dare I say it), Thousand Sons all looking the same in their armor.



I was thinking that these would make some excellent parts to use in a Thousand Sons conversion.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the cape and the circular thing, but otherwise im bored. As someone who doesnty play AoS, i just dont see much on the actual armour to differentiate him from normal Sigmarites other than a bad ass cape and some hair thats been spiked up and used as wings.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice model. Probably a bit extravagant with all them whirly bits for only being an 8 wound model.

I like the rules for Ghal Maraz:-
"We go to war!"
_"Ghal Maraz will smite the enemy!"_
"Erm, you did remember to charge it this time?"
_"Of course I... no, wait. You go ahead i'll be down in a bit. Anybody see where I put the charger?"_ :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think maybe we are missing the point a little, the stormcast minis are a introductory range of minis, they are designed to be chunky, easy to paint and pull in new gamers rather than scare them away with ultra high level detail, i think this model is a good balance of impressive looking but not too daunting to paint for a beginner. 
bedsides people keep referring to these minis as sigmarines and marines dont vary that much from rank and file to the chap at the top either, he normally gets a cloak and a shit kicking weapon and a halo type thing.... so this dude is pretty much on the money


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

$95 CAD for this model. There's a nice introductory piece, yeah?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

ntaw said:


> $95 CAD for this model. There's a nice introductory piece, yeah?


If your paying that, you're most likely already taking it up the ass anyway, whats a fist matter eh?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ oh my :blush:


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

The Stornaway models really are getting ever so samey. I know it's been said lots before, but he really doesn't look that much more special than the other winged guys.
Like he'd make a nice unit champion, but doesn't really scream centrepiece/monster killer.
And as far as him having galmaraz, that's great. But dude, show it off!
Swing it, hold it high, throw it. Do something cool so it can be seen. He looks like he's dissapointed to wield it with his wrist all floppy like that.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I think maybe we are missing the point a little, the stormcast minis are a introductory range of minis, they are designed to be chunky, easy to paint and pull in new gamers rather than scare them away with ultra high level detail, i think this model is a good balance of impressive looking but not too daunting to paint for a beginner.


I'm sorry but £48 for a single model who doesnt look all that different from the rank and file is downright disgusting, espccialy from the 'Introductory' stand point. The bland model is made worse since if you pay £10 more you can get 1 of 6 Primarch models which are a good size and all have phenomal detail and hit or miss bases. If this was meant to be the introductory range then you need to be looking at a far lower price point for him.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ahh fuck it, i have written two replies and wasted an hour doing so, but in all honesty i cant be arsed getting in to it.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Loli said:


> I'm sorry but £48 for a single model who doesnt look all that different from the rank and file is downright disgusting, espccialy from the 'Introductory' stand point. The bland model is made worse since if you pay £10 more you can get 1 of 6 Primarch models which are a good size and all have phenomal detail and hit or miss bases. If this was meant to be the introductory range then you need to be looking at a far lower price point for him.


What does Introductory have to do with it? Space Marines (yeah, I went there) is supposed to be an 'introductory' army for 40k, that's why they're always in the starter sets. You don't see them dropping the price point on any of those models, do you?

The Introductory stuff was in the AoS box set, with the snap-tite molds, etc etc. Everything else defaults to the standard designs.

And as mentioned by a few of us, the fact that the model looks the same really makes sense. Fluff-wise, Sigmar went and had like a bajillion suits of armor made, and then infused them with the essence of the dead. They really ARE the Thousand Sons of new-Fantasy. It makes total sense that they all have very similar designs. You'll never see heads, since they're not alive, and the armor itself is the same, as you'd expect out of any legion-style army with a uniform look.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> What does Introductory have to do with it?





bitsandkits said:


> I think maybe we are missing the point a little, the stormcast minis are a introductory range of minis


Though now he can't be bothered to get into it, so it has nothing to do with it again! :laugh:

This model looks great and it's got a pretty rockin' base going on to boot. I'd have a field day re-positioning those arms though...hiding my work on such an ornate model would require much attention to detail.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Though now he can't be bothered to get into it, so it has nothing to do with it again! :laugh:
> 
> This model looks great and it's got a pretty rockin' base going on to boot. I'd have a field day re-positioning those arms though...hiding my work on such an ornate model would require much attention to detail.


Nah, leave it and call it battle damage.


----------

